# Abaddon's Black Crusades



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Just a quick question really.

I know the 13th Black Crusade is 'still taking place', but there's one thing that bothers me.

Has he done any sort of damage in the previous Black Crusades? He obviously cannot of done that much otherwise he still wouldn't be stuck at the Cadian gate...

And on that note; Why is he bloody stuck there in the first place? This is suppose to be a MAJOR Chaos outing, I'm not sure just how many defenders are in place in this region, but how can he possibly hope to ever come close to Terra if just what's at the Gate stops him? With all the other Imperial Forces in the Galaxy, even if many of them are unavailable I'm sure a good number could contribute to the defence of Holy Terra...

Bloomin' Ezekyle...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it has something to do with the Necron pylons on Cadia restricting the growth of the warp outwards, making the only really stable exit point from the Eye. Because it's so stable he would need to seize it to bring forth any meaningful forces. The Imperium, being aware of this, has naturally concentrated vast resources in and around the Cadian system, even going so far as to found SM chapters with the sole purpose of guarding the region. So, it's basically a stalemate. I think...


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Also to my knowlage (which is very patchy i will admit). Terra isnt as well guarded as Cadia. Although support could be gathered from other systems the standing force on Cadia + Cadian system is larger then Terra. A sort of 'if you can stop them at the edge, dont worry bout the center' philosophy. Like i said, i might be wrong


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Concrete Hero said:


> Has he done any sort of damage in the previous Black Crusades?


Yup. Plenty.



> Why is he bloody stuck there in the first place?


He's not. The 13th Black Crusade was the only one that did not go beyond the Cadian Gate (since its main objective was to seize the it).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Not every Black Crusade has exited through the Cadian Gate- the Gothic War being a prime example, a Sector of space light years away from the Eye of Terror and Cadia.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

His first few were nasty, because the Imperium was still reeling from the Heresy. The 13th's prime goal was to take and hold the Gate to allow him to just walk in whenever he wanted. It's basically a stalemate on Cadia itself, the Guard unable to dig out the Black Legion and the Legion unable to kill all the Guard.

-Dirge


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, cheers guys.

I was thinking he wanted it as a platform to launch further attacks into the Imperium. But my point is; if he can't hold that area how can he possibly hope to delve further into the Imperium? Even say, if Cadia was the mose single guarded place in the Imperium, I'm pretty sure they could requisition quite a lot of military prowess from the rest of the Galaxy.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Isnt Abbadon working his way towards Mars because he knows of the void dragon or atleast knows of some ancient Technology buried somwhere under its surface? i cant get the exact quote cus i cant seem to find my nec codex, but theres deffinetly somthing there worth investigating


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, Abaddon is aware of what's on Mars (certainly more so than the Imperium) but there's no indication he's working his way towards it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Necrons, I belileve are, and the AdMech are more than likely going to try and Raise the Machine God if they find him.

However, Abaddon is not.

There were a couple of other Black Crusades - one from the Eye of Terror was a Slaaneshi one - typically the Rapier blade, instead of huge crushing hammer of all the Chaos Legions. I think that was the 8th, or 9th.

Then there was one from the Maelstrom as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And I believe at least one of them was led by the Iron Warriors, might have been the sixth if my memory is correct.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

If Abaddon was looking for the Void Dragon it would be to destroy it. Remember that Chaos and the C'tan/Necron have been at each others throats since the dawn of time. Practically, only Chaos can hurt the C'tan and only the C'tan can truly destroy Chaos.

The Eldar used to be able to also destroy C'tan and Necron but the loss of their gods has severely curtailed that power. In fact I believe that Abaddon has most of the remaining blackstone fortresses.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Some of the black crusades where small like the ones to sieze the fortress of Vaul. I still dont know why he does not just use his planet killer to destroy Cadian instead of fighting a ground war.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Planet Killer has been destroyed. I'm pretty sure Angron lead one of the earlier Black Crusades as well.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Bring on the dominion of fire! i must admit abbadon doies seem to do a piss poor job of the 13th black crusade. 

Terra may not have a much manpower on it but i think defence wise its prob got mega turrets all over! plus mars is just over the horizon!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe the point is to create Chaos??


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well if planet killer is destroyed then just virus bomb it. Yep maybe it is to simple create more Chaos if so he is doing a good job.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Talos said:


> I still dont know why he does not just use his planet killer to destroy Cadian instead of fighting a ground war.


Destroy Cadia and the pylons that create the stable route out of the Eye of Terror are gone.



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Planet Killer has been destroyed.


 It took damage from the remains of the planet Macharia when a Space Marine kill team disabled its shields but it hasn't been destroyed.



> I'm pretty sure Angron lead one of the earlier Black Crusades as well.


That was actually Doombreed.



World Eater XII said:


> i must admit abbadon doies seem to do a piss poor job of the 13th black crusade.


Well, Chaos defeated the Imperium in the 13th Black Crusade.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fluff'Ead said:


> Destroy Cadia and the pylons that create the stable route out of the Eye of Terror is gone.
> 
> It took damage from the debris of the destroyed planet Macharia when a kill team disabled its shields but it hasn't been destroyed.
> 
> ...


I must have missed the memo saying the Imperium had lost to Chaos in the 13th Black Crusade, must have been written in invisible ink or something. I was under the impression that is was a 'draw' and the Chaotic and Imperial forces were at a general stalemate on Cadia and the systems nearby.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> Terra may not have a much manpower on it but i think defence wise its prob got mega turrets all over! plus mars is just over the horizon!


May not have the manpower..

To date the palace itself is home to an entire space marine chapter, the custodes, and no less than four imperator titans as stock defense. Entire chapter and regiment founding might not be made to defend it, but defense on Terra is anything but low when it comes to manpower.


Wolf_Lord_Skoll, not to sure if Angron led a black crusade, but he did lead in one of the three wars for armageddon.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

From what I have read the Cadian gate is just a really good point of exit. I'd assume that means if you can use it you could take out maybe 50 battleships at once where as I bet come out of the sides of the eye where the warp is a mess you might try to jump out maybe 10 battleships in a group and lose one then have 4 or 5 scattering randomly over a couple hundred light years then 2 not getting out of the eye and the rest maybe getting sorta close together and out but probably not on target. This meaning it would be hard to get a sizable fleet out of the eye -and- together without it being noticed and with Imperial fleets ready outside the eye they can counter chaos fleets reasonably easy.

It seems to be a mass scale issue in that a Black Crusade is a HUGE undertaking with some high end logistics that are really hard to put together while the Cadian gate would make them much much easier so Abaddon goes for that and the Imperium is ready for it with fleets their and massed troops. Doesn't Cadia itself garrison like 50 million Guardsmen? There you go. It's a super entrenched position and Abaddon is dumb enough to go at it like a bull.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

You would think that the Chaos gods would calm the warp so there worshippers could move around better. But then according to the Daemon codex and Liber chaotica the Chaos gods dont really care about the mortal realm or there followers.
If you virus bomb the planet the pylons will stay as it only kills people. Is Abaddon on Cadia or has he gone back to the EOT


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> I must have missed the memo saying the Imperium had lost to Chaos in the 13th Black Crusade, must have been written in invisible ink or something. I was under the impression that is was a 'draw' and the Chaotic and Imperial forces were at a general stalemate on Cadia and the systems nearby.


That's where the timeline comes to halt. The 13th Black Crusade was an invasion of the sectors surrounding the Cadian Gate. During the course of the war the Imperium repeatedly lost more and more ground. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20031218215717/www.eyeofterror.com/uk/newsletter/newsletter5.htm


> *Warnings*
> Ursarkar Creed has been hailed by many as the most able Imperial Guard commander since the legendary Lord Solar Macharius, yet many observers have noted that his sub-commanders have not proved themselves quite so capable. So sudden and mobile has the Despoiler's invasion proved that many commanders at a system and planetary level have simply been unable to coordinate their actions, and are reacting to the enemy's attacks rather than dictating their own terms of battle. Creed has issued stern orders to his subordinates- take the initiative at a planetary level, or fall. The choice is that simple.


*

UK White Dwarf 287, page 34: *_
"And the Result is... Victory for Chaos! Not a complete victory, the forces of Order have held the line on many places and Cadia itself still defies the Arch Warmaster Abaddon. But nonetheless over eight weeks the forces of Disorder have constantly out-fought and out-manoeuvred their opponents across the warzones of the Eye of Terror."_

*UK White Dwarf 287, page 36:*_
"Cadia stood, but only just. The greatest fortress-world of the Imperium has been reduced to a blasted husk."_

http://web.archive.org/web/20031218220327/www.eyeofterror.com/uk/newsletter/newsletterfinal.htm


> *THE BEGINNING OF THE END TIMES*​ Darkness has fallen across a hundred worlds, and for the defenders of the Cadian Gate, the pure light of day now seems but a distant memory. Though the forces of the Despoiler have been denied the ultimate prize of the fall of Cadia, Abaddon’s hordes have gained a foothold upon the worlds of Man, and none can see them being repelled for many years to come. Abaddon and his council of three have outmanoeuvred and out fought the forces of the Imperium at almost every turn. Corpses litter the battlefields in their millions, yet millions more still stand beleaguered, against a foe that knows no mercy and whose only goal is the utter destruction of all who stand before them.
> 
> 
> The Thirteenth Black Crusade has broken the Imperium’s hold upon the Cadian Gate- perhaps forever. The raging tempest of the Eye of Terror has surged forth, engulfing those worlds lost to Chaos. The Imperium no longer bars the gate to the Eye, only a small channel remains through which Imperial Navy vessels may pass to bring aid  to the desperate forces upon Cadia.
> ...





Talos said:


> You would think that the Chaos gods would calm the warp so there worshippers could move around better. But then according to the Daemon codex and Liber chaotica the Chaos gods dont really care about the mortal realm or there followers.


The Chaos Gods do calm the warp during a Black Crusade - check the CSM entry in the rule book among others. And according to Codex: Daemons, the gods pay attention to some individuals and events - that includes the Black Crusades.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

And that's why He's called Fluff'Ead...

But isn't "_Abaddon the Despoiler has finally achieved what he has failed to do on twelve previous occasions_"

A bit contradictory to everyone saying he hasn't led or twelve of them and not all twelve have involved Cadia. Still, bravo on the find +rep

EDIT: Hmm... I repped you, and its gone up, but it says you've disabled reputation. I have power weapon rep skills


----------

